# Bathtub re-do with lining



## jpierce (Aug 10, 2006)

Anyone know anything about bathtub liners? New tub over the old?


----------



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

Faster then replacing the tub.
Will the tub walls need to be redone?
Do you have an estimate for the liner install?


----------

